
Delicious, Upcoming Founders To Show You Political Bias Of News Sites - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/10/delicious-upcoming-founders-to-show-you-political-bias-of-news-sites/
======
joshu
I'm surprised the techcrunch article got more points than the original writeup
at <http://waxy.org/2008/10/memeorandum_colors>

I'm also pretty dissapointed this gets credited to me when it was mostly
Andy's idea (I just did some math.)

Brendan O'Connor did a correlation between our output and a website that uses
humans to measure skew at [http://anyall.org/blog/2008/10/it-is-accurate-to-
determine-a...](http://anyall.org/blog/2008/10/it-is-accurate-to-determine-a-
blogs-bias-by-what-it-links-to/) which is pretty great. As a statistics and
collective intelligence behavior junkie, his blog is pretty good reading, btw.

~~~
mtw
I don't suppose this is real-time, with continuously updated results? It seems
you run once the SVD algorithm, store results in a spreadsheet, and then
greasemonkey pulls the data from this static file.

~~~
joshu
Nope, I push them to Andy and he hand-checks them first. Could automate it,
but maybe some other factor would be different someday?

